# Trivia 12/30



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2019)

trivia 12/30
DID YOU KNOW...
Mars' red color is due to iron oxide, also known as rust, and  has the
consistency of talcum powder. Literally, the metallic rocks on  Mars are
rusting .

1. What does a Stomatologist study ?
  a. - Intestines
  b. - Stomach
  c. - Esophagus
  d. - Mouth
2. What are the first names of the singing duo Hall and  Oates?
3. We all know where New Zealand is, but where is the 'Old'  Zealand ?
4. Four of the Fifty border on Kansas ; name them  ...
5. To which of the Fifty must I Travel to visit the campus of  Rice
university ?
  a. - Arizona
  b. - Texas
  c. - Oklahoma
  d. - Missouri
6. Strange words are These :
The scientists call it polytetrafluoroethylene. What do  everyday folks call
this wonder material?
(Hint ; You'll find it in most modern kitchens)
7. Which of the following terms would the nurse use to  document pain at one 
site that is perceived in another site?
  a. - Phantom pain
  b. - Referred pain
  c. - Intractable pain
  d. - Traveling pain
8. What constellation is sometimes referred to as 'the  archer'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Most hummingbird feeders are colored red. That's because  hummingbirds see
that color best.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Daryl and John
3. the Netherlands
4. Colorado, Nebraska, Missouri and Oklahoma
5. - b
6. Teflon
7. - b
8.  Sagittarius

CRAP !!
The hummingbirds’ sense of color is due to the dense  concentration of cones
in its retina. The cones themselves contain pigments and oil  droplets in
shades of yellow to red, which seem to act like filters. The  filters appear
to heighten color sensitivity in the red to yellow range,  while muting
colors such as blue.

But it turns out that it’s the nectar, not the color that  makes the most
difference with hummingbirds. By varying the nectar content of  flowers,
researchers were quickly able to switch hummers from a  preference for red to
a preference for the most nectar-rich flowers, regardless of  color. So even
though hummingbirds’ eyes have a heightened sensitivity to  colors in the red
to yellow range, the little sprites are fast learners and will  go to where
the nourishment is.


----------

